# Arkansas



## BennyC (7 Sep 2008)

Bit of a long shot but does anybody know of anywhere in the UK or that will ship to the UK that does the 'Hard Black Arkansas Stone'?


----------



## Philly (7 Sep 2008)

Benny
Not sure if its the right one, but Classic Hand Tools do these..
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## BennyC (7 Sep 2008)

thanks for your reply.

I had seen these but am not sure if it is what i need! My lecturer had what he described as a very hard, very very fine stone 'Hard black Arkansas'.

I will ask him when I return to university.

I have 2 DMT Diamond stones. Which are both Duo Sharps, so have all four grits/colours (Black - extra coarse, Blue - Coarse, Red - fine and Green - extra fine) so can put a pritty good edge on most of the edges I need to, but he also recommended the Arkansas stone. I assume it is a much finer grit. From memory it was an oil stone.


----------



## Ironballs (7 Sep 2008)

I have a selection of waterstones, the Ice Bear ones you can get from Axminster etc. Very different in that they're they're quite soft but you can polish up a very good edge, the 8000 grit stone will have you looking at your own reflection and able to shave the hairs off your hand - back, not palm :wink:


----------



## DaveL (7 Sep 2008)

If you are looking for a stone for the final honing of the edge then I use these from Axminster





The ultra fine leaves a mirror finish on the tool. 
At my Bash, dunbarhamlin (Steve) was impressed with them, look for point 2 in his post.


----------



## RodN (7 Sep 2008)

I like the Japanese waterstones from Axminster.

The 6000 grit stone will put a really high mirror polish on tools. So much so, that when I did that with one of my chisels I had the idea to finish it on my finest translucent Arkansas stone.... which put scratches into the finish from the Japanese waterstone!

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-King-Japanese-Combination-Waterstones-22468.htm


----------



## OPJ (7 Sep 2008)

I know that Tilgear sell "Arkansas" stones but, I think they're the same as the ones that Philly linked to at CHT.

Like DaveL though, I'm a fan of Spydecro Ceramic stones for a super fine, mirror-finish.


----------



## dunbarhamlin (8 Sep 2008)

Indeed the Spiderco stones do seem good!

Since I'm already set up, I sharpen with waterstones and touch up at the bench with a lily white and black arkansas and a talcum powdered strop.

May be worth checking Joel at Tools for Working Wood for natural American stones. UK prices on these tend to be a bit worse than pound for dollar, so even after the shipping/VAT is added, they can be quite a bit cheaper from the States.

(Especially if you need carving gouge slips or stone files :shock: )

Cheers
Steve


----------



## OPJ (8 Sep 2008)

I've started using WD-40 with my ceramic stone which, unlike machine oil, seems to lubricate the stone well without giving the impression that it isn't cutting at all.


----------



## DaveL (8 Sep 2008)

OPJ":2p6xko9t said:


> I've started using WD-40 with my ceramic stone which, unlike machine oil, seems to lubricate the stone well without giving the impression that it isn't cutting at all.


You are on the mark with WD40, you do not want a thick film like you get with machine oil as it will reduce the cutting action. WD40 or paraffin (use lamp oil to get a nicer smell 8) ) work the best. The other thing is to clean them when they do get a bit clogged, I put mine in the dishwasher, they come out nice a clean and cut better. 8) 

Note.
I can do this as I load the dish washer before going to bed and am first up and unload it, you may find you have a problem if SWMBO finds you putting what looks like oily bits of stone in with the plates. :roll:


----------



## tommy (9 Sep 2008)

Try the Norton 3" Arkansas, better that the spyderco in my opinion. It's not the black grade, but it's still very very fine.

Tillgear and Classic hand tools both stock them, Tillgear is a little cheaper i think! Am I allowed to put a link on here?

Tommy.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (9 Sep 2008)

Hi Dave,



DaveL":210xki7c said:


> Note.I can do this as I load the dish washer before going to bed and am first up and unload it, you may find you have a problem if SWMBO finds you putting what looks like oily bits of stone in with the plates. :roll:



Probably not as bad as swmbo finding out you've used the microwave. :roll: 

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## DaveL (9 Sep 2008)

Newbie_Neil":3w4vwpg5 said:


> Probably not as bad as swmbo finding out you've used the microwave. :roll:



So Neil, just what did you use the microwave for that got you into trouble? :-s


----------



## ivan (12 Sep 2008)

40 odd years ago in my youth black arkansas was the bees knees for final polish, but the best 'hard black' which was black colour all through was mined out, curent black stones are aparently mainly grey with black patches. A true black at auction would probably cost more than a student's car(!) unles you got lucky at a boot sale. All acdemic as 8000 grit waterstone far superior and cheap too. See photomicrographs of edges and stones in Leonard Lee's book on sharpening from Taunton Press and show to your tutor if he wants convincing.


----------



## Digit (12 Sep 2008)

Blimey! I've got a 10 inch Black Arkansas stone in a Mahogany box I picked up for nothing!

Roy.


----------



## Joel Moskowitz (12 Sep 2008)

Black arkansas stones are still available in excellent quality and moderate cost. Norton just stopped quarrying theirs (not enough demand) but other quarries are still producing great stuff. 
New arkansas stones will wear finer after a bit.
Arkansas stones produce an edge as good and in some cases better than an 8k water stone - depends on the steel, arkansas stone, and water stone. it's really a question of what you feel comfortable than which is marginally better or worse. 

In this area Lee's book is simply incorrect.


----------



## bugbear (15 Sep 2008)

Joel Moskowitz":1n6dk3ak said:


> In this area Lee's book is simply incorrect.



The electron micrographs looked pretty convincing to me  

BugBear


----------



## Joel Moskowitz (15 Sep 2008)

bugbear":2lbtrzho said:


> Joel Moskowitz":2lbtrzho said:
> 
> 
> > In this area Lee's book is simply incorrect.
> ...




Stone varies from quarry to quarry and from vendor to vendor. You have no idea how the stone in the sample compares to other stuff out there. Arkansas stones have larger crystals than some waterstones but the stone crystals are much more rounded so that they cut differently and smoother. Arkansas stones can sharpen stuff to a fabulous edge and lots and lots of people use them in preference to waterstones. especially in the world of carving tools.


----------



## Mr Ed (15 Sep 2008)

Some years ago I cleared out my late father in laws tool drawers and amongst other things I kept a black sharpening stone. Didn't know what it was but thought it might be useful. I now suspect this to be Black Arkansas but don't know for sure - are there any tricks to identifying it?

I never used it because it needed flattening and didn't get round to it, but I presume can be done as one would with a waterstone?

(apologies for thread hijack, but it seemed relevant to the discussion at hand)

Cheers, Ed.


----------

